# Splitboard and sail in Arctic circle



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

Impressions from the splitboard & sail trip in the Arctic circle of Norway; 70° north, Lyngenalps. Great sunshine the first three days, aurora at night, powder, great ppl and a sweet boat. Breathtaking landscape and lights. Awesome experience! 
[


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

Totally happy with the new carbon Radical Lady Lion split


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

Today didn't suck neither  snowfall over night and back to blue sky at day


----------



## ItchEtrigR (Jan 1, 2012)

Amazing adventure, thanks for sharing!!

Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

Badass Pirate Neni..."Arrh...where's me powder...load the cannons...shoot low boys, dar rid'n shetlands"


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

It's a pity that the scetchy avy conditions don't allow to ride anything steeper (just today a big group was caught by an avy). There's so much awesome terrain up here... but we have great weather and powder snow - even low angle is big fun!


----------



## Varza (Jan 6, 2013)

That looks SO awesome! Thank you for sharing the pictures! 

Was this trip a sort of a package deal or did you string together the sailing and splitboarding parts? This should be a bucket list item for me...


----------



## tyler D (Apr 16, 2017)

im going to norway in 2 weeks!!!


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

Varza said:


> That looks SO awesome! Thank you for sharing the pictures!
> 
> Was this trip a sort of a package deal or did you string together the sailing and splitboarding parts? This should be a bucket list item for me...


We booked a package from a Swiss organizer who chartered the sailboat and provided a guide; this tour was specially for splitboarders. But you can charter the boat n crew - Safier - yourself.


----------



## alx9898 (Jan 13, 2018)

This is the best thing I've seen on this site. My two favorite activities combined into one. Thank you for giving me a new thing to dream about!


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Great trip neni. This looks like something I need to in my life. The low angle pow looks awesome to me. Take what you can get for sure.


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

killclimbz said:


> Great trip neni. This looks like something I need to in my life. The low angle pow looks awesome to me. Take what you can get for sure.





alx9898 said:


> This is the best thing I've seen on this site. My two favorite activities combined into one. Thank you for giving me a new thing to dream about!





Varza said:


> This should be a bucket list item for me...


Absolutely do it. This was one of my best trips ever. Sure, we were lucky to have such great weather... but not only the splitboarding was the awesome thing, the entire package of the great crew, sweet boat, the sailing was such an unexpected pleasure... won't be the last time for me!

























Fresh out of the fjord








Very first time I was fishing... and caught an apèro codfish after 15 minutes...








... under Aurora lights... can't get any better!








The other touring boats n catamarans were lazy and used the motor to get back home, but we were happily sailing back to Tromsø, entire splitboard crew busy handling the sails n ropes, a skier handling the steer
























Our queen this week


----------



## bazman (Jan 15, 2017)

Looks amazing! Keep posting updates please ?


----------



## dwdesign (Mar 30, 2011)

This looks incredible! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

Not to bring up bad memories if it was you, but how was the sea sickness on the trip?


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

f00bar said:


> Not to bring up bad memories if it was you, but how was the sea sickness on the trip?


Was no problem at all, yay. Took a anti seasickness medication on the first day only as prevention.
I guess, being on deck whenever the boat moved, in the fresh air, looking at the waves and handling sails or steer prevents from seasickness. At night we were anchoring in calm fjords.

Edit: my only "problem" is that I got a slight wobbly gait _on land_ now, as it seems as the entire airport is softly rocking, lol.


----------



## Varza (Jan 6, 2013)

I'm a ship captain's daughter. No seasickness for me :laugh2: Just kidding, I know that's not how it works but someone said that way back when I was a kid and we did this little river boat trip and some of the other kids were getting a bit queasy, and someone asked me if I was feeling ok, and that was the answers someone else gave them. I was like "are you kidding, this is awesome!!" </TMI> 

Yeah, totally need to do this, with the skier even! Did they train you on how to sail the ship, or were those skills prerequisite?


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

Varza said:


> Yeah, totally need to do this, with the skier even! Did they train you on how to sail the ship, or were those skills prerequisite?


Half of our group - me included - had never sailed befire. They showed us all necessary basic moves/knots/terms/ whatwhenwhere.Crew did a great job in training us landrats! The knots were not too hard as most are also used in climbing. But all the maritime terms are still bit gibberish to me :laugh:

Our first jibe was a little uncoirdinated, lol, but soon we could do them quite fluently with all 10 persons working hand in hand to handle the four sails simultaneously. 

I also had big fun steering the boat; not that easy to keep a fat 24m boat in a straight line in choppy waters. Would never had expected it - I booked this tour not due to the sailing... the skinning was my major interest, the sailboat just sort of a matter of transport - but in the end, I enjoyed the sailing a lot. Great outdoor/team experience!


----------



## Varza (Jan 6, 2013)

neni said:


> Half of our group - me included - had never sailed befire. They showed us all necessary basic moves/knots/terms/ whatwhenwhere.Crew did a great job in training us landrats! The knots were not too hard as most are also used in climbing. But all the maritime terms are still bit gibberish to me :laugh:
> 
> Our first jibe was a little uncoirdinated, lol, but soon we could do them quite fluently with all 10 persons working hand in hand to handle the four sails simultaneously.
> 
> I also had big fun steering the boat; not that easy to keep a fat 24m boat in a straight line in choppy waters. Would never had expected it - I booked this tour not due to the sailing... the skinning was my major interest, the sailboat just sort of a matter of transport - but in the end, I enjoyed the sailing a lot. Great outdoor/team experience!


That all sounds awesome! Thank you for the information. Last question, I promise. What language was spoken on the boat/in the group? It's something that might make it hard for us, being about 50% dumb Americans...


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

Varza said:


> That all sounds awesome! Thank you for the information. Last question, I promise. What language was spoken on the boat/in the group? It's something that might make it hard for us, being about 50% dumb Americans...


Lol, ask as much as you want to know 

As we were a Swiss group (boat was chartered by a Swiss touring operator), we mostly spoke Swiss. The captain speaks Swiss, German, Dutch, French and English; the cook all but Dutch, the sailor all but Swiss (she was from Holland). 

The Ski&Sail trips on this particular boat are mostly organized by Swiss operators, thus there will be a lot of strange Swiss talking... but you wouldn't have had a problem to fit in; most Swiss know three languages (tho English often not as fluently as the Scandinavian guys, who speak excellent English) and would have been able to communicate in one or the other language.

Other sailships (IIRC it was the Skydancer) with skiers we met "on the road" were full of French guys OTOH. 

If you fear a language clash, I'm sure there are also English or 'Murican (i e. Iceaxe.tv) or Scandinavian operators (i.e. alpineguides.no)
organizers which charter those sailboats for ski trips. (When doing the Svalbard boat/ski trip, we went with a Norwegian operator; group was a colorful mix of Danish, Swiss, Norvegian and Swedish ppl, guides were Danish and Italian, captain was a Spaniard: no problem. All spoke very good English).


----------

